

Scientists discover new monkey species in Congo - derrida
http://www.smh.com.au/environment/animals/scientists-discover-new-monkey-species-in-congo-20120914-25vq6.html

======
bunderbunder
How cynical am I. "COOL!" was only my second thought. My first was, "I bet the
bigfoot crowd is already going ape over this."

